# XFS in new 2.4.19-gentoo kernel

## Swede

Hey! 

I cant find the SGI XFS file system support in the new 2.4.19-gentoo kernel. Where it use to stand there is now support for system V/Xenix/V7/coherent instead. Can I skip support for XFS now or what, Im confused javascript:emoticon(%27%3A?')

One more thing where can I find "USE DMA by default" option as it sys in the installation manual. 

Many Thanks!

//Swede

----------

## bob_t

 *Swede wrote:*   

> 
> 
> I cant find the SGI XFS file system support in the new 2.4.19-gentoo kernel. 

 

The XFS stuff is now being maintained in a different kernel tree.  Search the mailing list archives or this bb for the new layouts.

----------

## Guest

Thanks! bob_t 

In the new gentoo kernel there is no support for XFS  :Sad: 

In the mailing list all users that are using the XFS file system should emerge the sys-kernel/xfs-sources but poorly its only in version 2.4.18 and what I see without devfs support. 

Why using the 2.4.18-xfs kernel instead of the 2.4.19-r1?  

And where can I find the DMA thing?  

//Swede

----------

## Swede

Hehe I forgot to login lastime  :Smile: 

And please excuse my bad English!

//Swede

----------

## philgrr

The enable DMA by default is an IDE option.  You can find it in:

ATA/IDE/MFM/RLL support -->

  IDE, ATA and ATAPI Block devices -->

Under the Generic PCI bus-master DMA support option:

  "Use PCI DMA by default"

Happy compiling   :Very Happy: 

Phil.

----------

